# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Looking to buy a steam account with cheater's lament, primeval warrior

## Deadpoolamongus

Like the title says I am looking to buy an Account that contains the items listed below:
-Primeval Warrior-
-Cheater's lament-
If the account does not have the cheater's lament that is fine but it must have the PRIMEVAL WARRIOR badge.

Steam Account must meet the requirements listed below:
Community Banned: None
Trade Banned: None
VAC Banned: None
You must be the original owner, I will be asking for proof so be ready also I wont go first unless you are a trusted member.
Must have the first Original Email that was use with the creation of the account and it also must have the Original CD-KEY.

If you have such account I am willing to pay you 17 TF2 keys that's about $32 on Marketplace.tf

If you are interested in this offer Let me know on DISCORD I am more active there: Primeval#1433

----------


## Deadpoolamongus

Bump!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Deadpoolamongus

Bumping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

